# US Degree Attestation Services for Kuwait Residency Formalities



## Aishakkau (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey,

Can anyone tell me how to get my degree attested. I am in Kuwait now and i heard that i have to get them attested in the US. Any help here? Also i would require a police clearance from US. How do i do all these while I am in Kuwait


----------

